

Erica Kwan: How Square Stays Stable and Available - reissbaker
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/bnr4dypsp-tech-talk-erica-kwan

======
reissbaker
Erica's one of the earliest Square engineers and has helped build their
infrastructure from the ground up, so this should be a good one. Please sign
up if you're planning on attending, we need to make enough food for all of you
:)

~~~
josephsofaer
Going to be great to hear about how they built their high availability stack!

------
malandrew
Bummer. Won't be able to go because this is going to be the same night as
Brandon Jones' tech talk as SFJS.
<http://www.meetup.com/jsmeetup/events/66236222/>

